# Just finished project.



## Juany118 (Oct 18, 2016)

Any suggestions for improvement welcome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2016)

You need some 36" spinners for that ride...


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 18, 2016)

I did learn one lesson, tires are tougher to drill than I thought they would be.  I used my 18v cordless, should have broken out the old school corded drill lol.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 18, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> I did learn one lesson, tires are tougher to drill than I thought they would be.  I used my 18v cordless, should have broken out the old school corded drill lol.


Nice. did you make the frame or purchase it? Gonna give us a demonstration?
As far as drilling holes in the tires..nails on the freeway have always done the trick for me


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Nice. did you make the frame or purchase it? Gonna give us a demonstration?
> As far as drilling holes in the tires..nails on the freeway have always done the trick for me



Bought the frame for like $70.00 at a pawn shop (standard heavy bag frame) but Dick's is selling em for $99.00 @ the moment.  I was going to make a frame with 2x4s but realized this would actually be about the same money as the materials cost. 

After some testing I will likely film a demo.  Just not sure if I want the top tire this way or with a perpendicular orientation.  There is a single 3/8" bolt holding them together so rotation is easy.

Also depends on the wife filming.  No tripod, so I would need her to hold my phone lol.


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 18, 2016)

I think I prefer this iteration but it will require a bit more testing...


----------



## Jenna (Oct 19, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> View attachment 20179
> 
> Any suggestions for improvement welcome.


You ride time trial or triathlon maybe?


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 19, 2016)

Jenna said:


> You ride time trial or triathlon maybe?


Good eye.

I used to do road and cyclocross racing the deep dish are also good for cross for sand and mud and since those are tubulars less chance for pinch flats when running low pressure to take the edge off rough courses.  Don't race anymore but do ride for fun still.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 19, 2016)

Maybe another brace to hold the two tyres?


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 19, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Maybe another brace to hold the two tyres?


If you mean the top, there are actually 2 seperate lines of 550 cord so I think that's good.  If you mean connecting the tires to each other the single bolt is what allows me to change the orientation and some rotation when struck if I remove the bungie cords, but I know I may be taking a chance there over time. But thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Jenna (Oct 20, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Good eye.
> 
> I used to do road and cyclocross racing the deep dish are also good for cross for sand and mud and since those are tubulars less chance for pinch flats when running low pressure to take the edge off rough courses.  Don't race anymore but do ride for fun still.


You ride CX then I imagine you are probably Captain Quads haha..I think your straight front kicks be a thing to see in that case!  x


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jenna said:


> You ride CX then I imagine you are probably Captain Quads haha..I think your straight front kicks be a thing to see in that case!  x



Lol, not as big as they used to be since I just do it for fun now but I do still look odd in some pants.  My wife got me a pair of slim fit slacks for Christmas last year because overall I am skinny.  Luckily they have some stretch to em because they look like spandex on my thighs but then are all loose below the knee.


----------



## realg7 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stick play I assume?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 21, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Stick play I assume?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Yes but I am finding that in some configurations it actually isn't a horrible heavy bag.


----------

